# This definitely happened



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

When I bought my Nexus in January (on eBay) it didn't come with the manufacturer's box, chargers etc. I was okay with it because the seller wrapped it up nicely.

Long story short, today I splurged on this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330722443640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649










My roommate thinks I'm crazy hahaha


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

im gonna have to go with your roommate lol if you wanted a box i coulda gave you mine haha


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

You don't like keeping your boxes?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep my boxes, but I definitely wouldn't have went out of my way to get one.

Regardless.. may I offer $8.99 shipped?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I kept my box for my nexus and droid charge. I just forget I have them.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm thinking resale too. If I want something in a year, which if highly probable, I'm sure people are gonna want the box and contents in that box


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> You don't like keeping your boxes?


Hell ya! I love getting them out and playing with them! Its my favorite!


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL nice


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't blame you. Having all the original packaging definitely helps when it comes time to resell, imo.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> Hell ya! I love getting them out and playing with them! Its my favorite!


Lmfao I just peed a little


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

marry me.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Lmfao I just peed a little


LOL. I do like to keep the original boxes to my electronics and other things. I especially like the boxes watches come in. I think its the fuzzy pillow inside that im attracted to.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I wouldn't exactly call that "splurging". If I was selling a phone, I'd try and find an original box and manuals. They just sell quicker and for more.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I kept my box (it's useful for storing stuff), though I will never sell my Nexus. Hard to want to get rid of something that's basically a mini computer with lots of potential after its days of being a cell phone are over.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Only bummer is that the little sticker with the serial number and whatnot won't match. Although mine won't either since I have a refurb.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I still have the box for my old blackberry storm. Smh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> I still have the box for my old blackberry storm. Smh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I remember when I wanted a Blackberry so bad in high school. Looking back now...wtf was I thinking?


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I remember when I wanted a Blackberry so bad in high school. Looking back now...wtf was I thinking?


I remember thinking the same thing about blue jean shorts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> I remember thinking the same thing about blue jean shorts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I just lol'd! Thanks, needed it. I still have EVERY box to every phone I have ever owned! True story. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> LOL. I do like to keep the original boxes to my electronics and other things. I especially like the boxes watches come in. I think its the fuzzy pillow inside that im attracted to.


Im pretty sure everyone likes the soft fuzzy inside of boxes.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> Im pretty sure everyone likes the soft fuzzy inside of boxes.


I lol'd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I still have my BB curve. Wish it had wifi. I might find it semi useful then.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> Im pretty sure everyone likes the soft fuzzy inside of boxes.


New best friend 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salimundo (Feb 25, 2012)

My Verizon box is all white with no picture on the front and red inside. Why is this one different?


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

salimundo said:


> My Verizon box is all white with no picture on the front and red inside. Why is this one different?


GSM version I'm guessing from Google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

salimundo said:


> My Verizon box is all white with no picture on the front and red inside. Why is this one different?


This is how mine came from Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> marry me.


I second this whataspaz appears to be very hot and an Android geek to boot! Perfect lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

The outer sleeve my first box was ripped in half when the Verizon Rep could not figure how to put it back together. He couldn't understand why I would be mad about that. Luckily, I got a new box when they swapped my phone out at another store for the signal drop issue.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> The outer sleeve my first box was ripped in half when the Verizon Rep could not figure how to put it back together. He couldn't understand why I would be mad about that. Luckily, I got a new box when they swapped my phone out at another store for the signal drop issue.


Same happened to mine. I had some old lady VZW rep and she used a screwdriver to pop the battery cover off of my Nexus on release day and scratched the top of the phone. I made her get me a different phone, and the second one she ripped the sleeve on the box. I was not impressed with her at all. The phone was fine though so I let it slide that time.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Location: Sykesville, MD? That's like 15 minutes from me. 

I love playing with the boxes too, I like to inspect every inch of the box just to see if I missed something lol.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> Same happened to mine. I had some old lady VZW rep and she used a screwdriver to pop the battery cover off of my Nexus on release day and scratched the top of the phone. I made her get me a different phone, and the second one she ripped the sleeve on the box. I was not impressed with her at all. The phone was fine though so I let it slide that time.


I wonder if the screwdriver technique was covered in one of the training manuals for when a new phone comes out. I would definitely made them get me a new phone if they had scratched my brand new phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> I wonder if the screwdriver technique was covered in one of the training manuals for when a new phone comes out. I would definitely made them get me a new phone if they had scratched my brand new phone.


Yeah the second they pull out a screwdriver for anything I'd say ok stop and step back from the device. I'll handle the rest of the activation process without you.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> Same happened to mine. I had some old lady VZW rep and she used a screwdriver to pop the battery cover off of my Nexus on release day and scratched the top of the phone. I made her get me a different phone, and the second one she ripped the sleeve on the box. I was not impressed with her at all. The phone was fine though so I let it slide that time.


WTH goes through some people's minds? 'Here, let me get my screwdriver...' *derp*


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah the second they pull out a screwdriver for anything I'd say ok stop and step back from the device. I'll handle the rest of the activation process without you.


Common sense is definitely not a prerequisite for employment at a Verizon store!! I usually like to catch the Reps as they come up to me and ask them if they have any questions that I can answer before they get a chance to say it. Oh the blank stares that I get from them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> Common sense is definitely not a prerequisite for employment at a Verizon store!! I usually like to catch the Reps as they come up to me and ask them if they have any questions that I can answer before they get a chance to say it. Oh the blank stares that I get from them.


Lol that's awesome.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> Common sense is definitely not a prerequisite for employment at a Verizon store!! I usually like to catch the Reps as they come up to me and ask them if they have any questions that I can answer before they get a chance to say it. Oh the blank stares that I get from them.


I just laughed out loud. Scared my dogs even. I'm gonna try this out one day. I usually feel a little smarter when I walk in a big red store anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

It definatly catches them off gaurd. When I bought my GNex, I knew more about it than the Rep.


----------

